# 10 week difference



## Bigpj1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Taken 6 weeks out


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks photoshopped HEHE


----------



## Bigpj1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks mate really appreciate it


----------



## Bigpj1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

These next four or so weeks will be the hardest the fat I have left is stubborn due to my extended heavy off season so it's zombie land for now but I love it


----------



## Bigpj1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Looks photoshopped HEHE


 Mate I wish I feel so ill shifting this lard


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bloody awesome change, mate. Good on you.

I never usually ask folk, but what's your cycle look like?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

psmf ? galeniko ?


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

stevieboy100 said:


> psmf ? galeniko ?


 no he takes dat dere celltech


----------

